# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  حملة الولاء والوفاء لقائد البلاد

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




تسلَم الدآر و يسلم كبيرهـآ أبو حسينْ

هـَآ نحنُ على عشق الـأردن اجتمعنآ و تآخينآ فالأردن منآ و لنآ

و لـأ نسمح لأحد بالتشكيك في حُبنآ لهذا الوطن و لقآئدنآ المفدى

و تعبيرا عن ولآءنـآ لأبيْ الحسين وانتمآئنا للأردن


ستكون هُنآ مسآحًة نعبر بهـآ عنْ حبنآ لهذآ القـآئدْ اُلغآليْ


صقر العربْ و ملكٌ تربعْ على عرشْ قلووبنـَآ


دعوونآ نجدد الولـآآءْ و الـأأنتمآءْ لِ سيّد البلـآدْ


صـآحبْ الجلـآلَة الهآشميْ..


سيدنآ عبدآلله الثَآنيْ بنْ الحُسينْ


فلنجعل صفحآت هذا الصرح العظيم 

منبع حب وولاء وأنتماء لسيد البلاد

شـاركونآ ايهآ النششآمىْ بـ


بكلمة 

ببيت شعر


باغنية 

بصور لسيد البلاد

----------


## mylife079

*اللي منك يا اردن يا نياله فيك القايد عبدالله واحنا رجاله* 






يسلمو صديقة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

إلي موضوع بالمنتدى موضوع كامل لعيون ملكنا الغالي أبو حسين وانا فدوى لعيونك لك الاولاء والطاعة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

فدوى لـ عيونك يا عبدالله  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]كل الولاء لسيد البلاد وعميد الأشراف جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين المعظم

وكلنا جنودك يا ابو حسين قول روحوا للموت بنروح وما بنجادل .. فدوى لعيونك يا نور العيون ..




دااااااام عزك يا كبيرنا وقدوتنا وقائدنا





يا نصير المظلومين







والأب الحنون







ولو ملّكونا الكون وما فيه ما بنرضى بغيرك يا سيد القلوب






أنا اردني .. ودمي أردني ..

أنا من عُشاق ملك القلوب .. ملك الإنسانية

كلنـــــــــا الأردن .. كلنـــــــــــا "عبدالله ابو حسين" 



[/align]*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

هكذا هم الاردنيون حقاً ...
لقد ترعرعنا على عشق هذهِ الارض ورضعنا الكبرياء على ترابها الطاهر..
كما نحن ياسيدي لم ولن نتغير نجدد البيعه لعرشكم المفدى ..

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ملك الملوك ..



تحيه من قلبي اليك يا اروع ملك ..



حبك يا سيدي كالذهب غالٍ..

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

سأقـــــــطــــع من يـــدي شـــراييني بحــــد الســـــكين وبقطرات دمي ســــأكتب لك يــــاوطني في كــل حيـــن***9829; ***9829; ***9829; فعشقك يا أردن باق في قلبي الى يوم الدين

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مش مهم تكون حلو وشيك المهم انك اردني وهذا الي عاجبني فيك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اقسم لك يا سيدي
ان شعب الاردن عند الناء سيكونون اكثر بكثير لانهم سيأتون بكل ما لديهم من 
قلوب وارواح تبض بحب هذا الوطن 

واقسم انهم لن يطلبون الزاد اذا جاعوا لان ثرى الاردن اطيب من اي شي اخر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

حبك بسري بدمي يا سيدي وعمري فدوى لك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بأسمي وبأسم أعضاء وإدارة منتديات الحصن الأردنية نجدد الولاء والبيعة ونعاهد الله ان نيقى دوما الاوفياء والنشامى والنشميات مخلصين أوفياء لتراب هذا الوطن ولعرشكم السامي داحضين كل الافتراءات والتشويشات من المتطرفين الحاقدين على نجاح هذا الوطن والذين بقلوبهم السوداء يشاكسون من منطلق مصالحهم الضيقة.

اليوم نحن شباب وشابات الوطن  نقول لكم سيدي سر ونحن خلفكم ماضون داعمون وموالون لكم ليبقى الاردن واحة امن واستقرار في حماكم وبرعاية المولى عز وجل.

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## تحية عسكريه

يومن تصهل الخيلي
اندوس عتم الليلي
جينا بشديد الحيلي
لعيونك يا عبدالله
جيناك يا ابن هاشم لك السمع والطاعه
ربي يديمك سالم كل ما دقت الساعه
حنا اهل العزاوي 
الطيبين نخاوي
عل الكايدات نقاوي
حنا فدوا لــــ الاردن
الكرم والشهامه وفوح البن بدلالك
شعبن مرفوع الهامه هاذي عادات ارجالك
الهيبه لك انت تعود
راعي الطويله والفود
محدن يسبقك بالجود
يا عبدالله الثاني
نسلك من نسل النبي وحنا بنسلك نفتخر
يومن تطلبنا نلبي عمرنا ما ينذخر	
 :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]:  :36 3 13[1]:

----------


## عنود الدعجة

نبايعك ياسيدي ان نبقى جندك الاوفياء المخلصين لعرشك الهاشمي الشريف..

لم ولن نسمح لأي خاين وفاسد ان يعبث بامن وامان هذا البلد الطاهر العفيف ..

ومن لايريد العيش في هذا البلد بهناااااااء .. فليغرب عنه وليعش عيش التعسااااااااء..

----------


## mylife079



----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

يسألوني لماذا تعشق الملك عبدالله ؟؟

ما اشد غباؤهم وكأنهم يسألوني لماذا اتنفس؟؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لا تحاول ولا تحتار .. لا بدنا ثورة ولا ثوار .. أبو حسين ملك الدار .. وشعبه فداه شو ما صار .. أردنا وطن الأحرار .. احنا رجالك عبدالله .. كلنا همة وعزم وإصرار ..
رح نحمي الأردن لو بالنار .. ما بنقبل ذل ولا عار .. وبسيفك نقطع راس الغدار

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات



----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

أنا الاردن ترسمني السماءُ
ولاءً ليس يشبههُ ولاءُ
ترابك موطني ذهبٌ مصفّى
وتحت سماءهِ وردٌ وماءُ
مقدسةٌ مطهرةٌ بلادي
وكم صلى بارضكِ أنبياءُ
أنا ألفٌ وراءٌ ثم دالٌ
ونونٌ ضمني من ثم ياءُ
سأصرخ أردنيٌ أردنيٌ
دمائي رمز عزتها انتماءُ
أنا .. أنتم .. وأنتِ وكلُّ فردٍ
نسيجٌ حاكهُ فينا الوفاءُ
فنحن الأردنيون التقينا
يداً بيدٍ ليكتمل البناءُ
جميعاً أسرةٌ في حضن أمٍّ
تجمعنا يعنونهُ الإخاءُ
فأنت الحب يا وطني بقلبي 
وأنت لديّ في رئتي الهواءُ
ألبّي لو تناديني بهمسٍ
سآتي قبل أن يرد النداءُ
وهل يكفيك يا وطني ثتائي
ليركع فوق أشعاري الثناءُ
أعلّمُ كلَّ من عشقوا بلاداً
لأجلك كيف يستجدى الفناءُ

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لا لن تمخر الفتنة عباب وحدتنا 

لن نخرج عن أردننا ولو انتزعونا منه كما تنتزع الروح من الجسد 

حقوقنا 

أسماءنا 

هوياتنا

لم تكن يوما ً على أرصفة الشارع وبين الطرقات !!

فمكانها واحد والطريق إليها واحد ,,

أمن " الأردن " وعزه واسقراره

ولنعلم جميعا ً بأن حرياتنا تنتهي إذا ما خرجنا عن حرية الوطن والتراب 

نعم لن ندخل تاريخ جديد إلا بأردننا الأبهى 

ولن نرسم جغرافيا جديدة إلا على ترابه الأنقى 

سنبقى على العهد يا أردن ,, سنبقى على العهد يا أردن 

فلا عاش بيننا باغ ٍ ومغتصب ِ

----------


## شديفي وافتخر

الله يحميك يا سيدي من عيون البشر

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اذا كانت السماء تتباهى بوجود القمر فيها 
فمن حق الارض ان ترقص فرحأً بوجود قائدنا عبدالله عليها

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

يحسبون يا وطني بأننا كلاعواد الهشه 
اذا داسوا علينا ننكسر ولكنهم لا يعلمون اننا كالالغام اذا داسوا علينا ننفجر


 :Jordan:  :Jordan:  :Jordan:  :Jordan:  :Jordan:  :Jordan:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]أن وطناً يقوده عبدالله الثاني لا خوف عليه فجلالته يعرف الوضع الداخلي وملم بكل تفاصيلة ودقائقه ويحمل رؤية واضحة المعالم لمعالجة هذا الوضع من خلال تحسين الوضع المعيشي للمواطنيين فقد اعتاد الاردنيون من جلالته ان يكون قربيا منهم وعظيما في عطائه ونبيلا في تصرفاته وحكيما في قراراته .[/align]*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

[align=center][/align]

معه وبه إنا ماضونْ.

فلتشهد يا شجر الزيتونْ..

قد أحببناه وبايعناه


وزرعنا الراية في يمناه

وحلفنا بتراب الاردن

بأن يبقى فالكل فداه

لعيونك كل اغانينا

يا وطنا مزروعا فينا

برموش الاعين سيجناك

واودعناك امانينا

ومعا اقسمنا ان نبقى

يا وطني ابدا احبابا

ماء وسماء وترابا

ودما وزنودا وحرابا

فلتشهد يا شجر الزيتون

انا معه وبه ماضون

صدقت الوعد يا ملك القلوب

صدقت الوعد يا ملك القلوب


صدقت الوعد

وصنت العهد للوطن الحبيب

صدقت الوعد يا ملك القلوب

صدقت الوعد

وصنت العهد للوطن الحبيب

صدقت الوعد

وفائك كان نهر الطيب فيك

وقابله الوفاء بنهر طيب

صدقت الوعد

صدقت الوعد يا القلوب

مخارجة خطاك الى المعالي


بعزم دونه صخر الجبال

فابشر بالغد الاتي الينا

على الميعاد يا فخر الرجال


صدقت الوعد

صدقت الوعد يا ملك الملوك

صدقت الوعد

توحدنا معنا .. توحدنا معنا

شمسا وضلاااااا

وبايعنا الحمى ... وبايعنا الحمى

جبلا وسهلا

هو الاردن سيف الحق فية اذا ما قال صار القول فعلا

هو الاردن سيف الحق فية اذا ما قال صار القول فعلا

صدقت الوعد صدقت الوعد


يا ملك القلوب

لامتنا نذرنا كل غالي
ونحن لها قناديل الليالي

فيا ملك الندا والخير صعب

طريق المجد لكن لا نبالي

صدقت الوعد
صدقت الوعد
يا ملك القلوب


سلمت ابا الحسين لنا لواء
يضيء بنور نجمته السماء

خلقنا للعطاء فان دعينا
اليه كنت اكثرنا سخاء

صدقت الوعد
صدقت الوعد
يا ملك القلوب

مع عبدالله يدا بيد


مع عبدالله: يدا بيد لغد نمضي.. ولبعد غد

والراية تخفق عالية بسمائك يا أحلى بلد

***

علم، عمل، عزم، أمل ومواسم خير تتصل

وعيون الأردن الغالي بعيون القائد تكتحل

***

يا نخلا عربيا أعلى من كل النخل.. ويا أغلى

قد كنت لأمتنا دوما وستبقى الخيمة، والظلا

***

عاهدنا الله على حبك وعلى أن نمضي في دربك

موعدنا الفجر الطالع من قلب الأردن، ومن قلبك

***

يا عبدالله تعيش لنا وطنا ملكا.. ملكا.. وطنا

تفديك قلوب تسكنها بالحب.. وكنت لها سكنا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طبعا هذا لي اقدر عليه حاليا فيديو من تصميم إهداء لجلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني اطال الله في عمرو مني ومن كل إدارة وأعضاء منتدنا الغالي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اذا كان حبي للاردن عنصريه فليشهد العالم كله بأني اكبر عنصريه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

سألوا كثير : ليش الأردنيه دايما عندهم ثقة بحالهم ؟
ليش ما بنهزوا لو الريح..جالهم؟ ليش ما بنكسروا اذا الشديد صابهم؟
قلتلهم اتركوا الأردنيه بحالهم ... يسلمولي ويسلم...
البلد اللي ضامهم ......ومهما سألتوا عن حالهم....ما رح تلاقوهم غير أسود الناس تهابهم

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

أقول أردني ولن أندم ويبقى الاردن قلبى والله يعلم





لو كان قلبك يدرك حبى للأردن لتحطم





أحببته بروحى ودمى فهل يوجد فى الدنيا من الأردن أعظم ?؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بروحي ودمي افديك يا وطني ..

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات



----------


## mylife079



----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (62): 


اقولها بكل اقتناع ..
طول و عرض وارتفاع ..هذا صوتي حتى موتي ..

اردني حتى النخااااااااااااااااااااع

----------


## غليص

الروح ترخصلك يا وطني

----------


## احمد امين



----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

سأكتب يا اردن اسمك على قلبي 
لكن ..

اخاف ان تزعجك دقات قلبي ..

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تعلمت من . . . هتلر . . . عدم الإلتزام وتعلمت من . . .هوكتور . . . فنون الإحترام وتعلمت من .... . .جيفارا . . . حب الإنتقام ........................... وتعلمت من . . موسوليني . . كيف أكون مظلوم فأنتصر . . . وتعلمت من ♥ قائدنا ابا الحسين  ♥ ان اعــــــيـــش وأفـــــتـخـــر... ♥  ♥

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

آلأمــس كنـــتـ مـع هتـلرر وإأذآ يـقولـ لـي

انآ كنــتـ مررعـبـٌـ ومـحــطم ومـهجــد العآآلــم

فأبتـسـمت ونـظرتـ إليـه

وقــلتــ اسمـع وانآ اخووكـ

انآ مآنـي بهتلـر ولا السفاااح .

♥♥ يكـفي إنـي ♥♥ اردنــــ♥ـــي

يـهابنـي هتلر ۈجيـش ﺂلألمان ^ـــ ^

ثـم نـظر إلـي وقآآل

♥♥♥ كفـو يا أردنية ♥♥♥

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

يا شمس احرقي جلدي...و يا ارض انشقي و خذي روحي...و يا سماء امطري و اغرقي
جسدي...و يا زلازل ابلعي عشقي...و يا نار مزقي ثوبي...و يا بحار اغرقي
سفني...و يا شوك انزلي دمي...و ليحدث ما يحدث فأنا لن اهتف بغير اسمك يا
اردن يا وطني

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

قالوا
أردني يجرح و يداوي....قلت أردني قمر ضاوي....قالوا أردني على الشر
ناوي....قلت إبن الأردن حر و دوووم مخاوي....قالوا علامك إنت (لويش) شراني
؟؟....قلت أنا اردني إبن شيوخ ....و أبو حسين تاج راسي....كل هاض و ما
بطلعلي أشوف حالي !!....إحنا فرسان أبو حسين و اللي يتحدانا على موته ناوي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

عذرا "فيثاغورس" :الأردن هي المعادلة الأصعب
عذرا "نيوتن" : الأردن هي التي تجذبنا
...عذرا "ديكارت" : أنا أردني إذاً أنا موجود
عذراً "دافنشي ": الفتاة الأردنية أجمل من الموناليزا
عذراً" أديسون": الأردن هي مصباح العالم

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لست غنيا إلا إذا كنت تملك شيئا اغلى من الماس و لا يمكن شرائه بالمال.
.
.....
......
....
..
..
..
كالاردن والهاشميين

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لأنـــنــــا كبـــــرنا فيها ... لــــن ننــكــر خــيرها
لأنـنا نــعيش فوق ترابها ... سنـــــحترم قائدها
لأنــنــــا اردنــــــيه أحـــرار .. ســـنرفض تخـــريبها
هـي بلدنا .. ليس لنا غيرها .. ولـيس لها غيرنا
عــــشـــتـــي يا بـــلـــدي عظيمة كما عـهدناك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

أعشق الأردن وأعشق ترابها,, وأعشق من حجارها صوانها,,وأعشق شمالها وجنوبها وسطها ,,وأعشق كل من قال أنا أردني وروحي فدوالها,, وأقولكم بصراحه والله إني أعشق كشرة رجالها,, وأطلب من الله إني ما أموت إلا على ترابها

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اﺫﺍ ﻛﻨﺖ " ﺃﺭﺩﻧﻲ " ﻓـ ﺍﺳﻤـﻊ ﻣﺎ
ﻳﻘـﺎﻝ ﻋﻨــﻚ -:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
ﻗﺎﻝ ﻫﺘﻠﺮ :
ﺃﻋﻄﻨﻲ ﺟﻨﺪﻱ ﺃﺭﺩﻧﻲ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻭﺳﻼﺡ
ﺃﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ
ﻭﺳﻮﻑ ﺃﺟﻌﻞ ﺃﻭﺭﻭﺑﺎ ﺗﺰﺣﻒ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺃﻧﺎﻣﻠﻬﺎ !
ﻗﺎﻝ ﻛﻴﺴﻨﺠﺮ :
ﻟﻢ ﺃﺟﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻴﺎﺗﻲ ﺃﻋﻨﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺭﺟﺎﻝ
ﺍﻻﺭﺩﻥ !
ﻗﺎﻝ ﺻﺪﺍﻡ ﺣﺴﻴﻦ :
ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﻧﻘﻄﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﺭﺩﻥ ﺑﺘﻼﻗﻲ
ﺍﻟﻨﺸﻤﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺸﻤﻴﻪ

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaZoo2wBUJo

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لــــم تكـــن شيئــــا عـــاديا فى حياتــــي..
لــــم تكــــن إحساســـا عابـــرا..
لــــم تكــــن مرضــــا يمكن الشفــــاء منه..
أنت فى عمــــري شيئــــا يفوق عمــــري..
لــــم أطلـــــب منك أحد مستحيلات الدنيــــــا..
..............أردتــــــك أنت فقط...!!
كم احببتــــــك...
أيعقل أنــــك أحد مستحيلات الأرض..
كم أنت رائع يا حــــــــــــــب
.
.
.
.اذا كنت للوطـــــــــن
.
.
لكن الااروع اذا كان هذا الوطن هوا الاردن ...

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

╗═♥═══♥══♥═══♥═══♥══♥═╔
♥√•°♥.. أحـبــــك يــا أردن ..♥√•°♥√♥
╝═♥════♥════♥═══♥═══♥═╚

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مادام قلبي ينبض
ﮩﮩ\/ﮩ\/ﮩﮩ\/ﮩﮩ\/ﮩ\/ﮩﮩ\/ﮩﮩــ
ﮩﮩ\/ﮩ\/ﮩﮩ\/ﮩﮩ\/ﮩ\/ﮩﮩ\/ﮩﮩــ
سأبقى أقـــــول : انا أردني الأنتماء
هاشمي الولاء
الله .. الوطن .. الملك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

العالم نصفين
_
..
.
.
.

نصف أردني
_

-

_

_

_

والنصف الثاني بتمنى يكون أردني

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

قالوا الأردن اولا
قالوا الأردن أولاً، أعدها للبشر من المعاني

قالها قلبي من الهوى، ونطق بها لساني

الأولى الأردن أولاً، عزة نفس وعزة أهلي وإخواني

الثانية الأردن أولاً، وأهل الوطن أهلي وجيراني

الثالثة الأردن اولاً، لاني شمالي ولاني جنوبي ولاني من الوسط ، أنا أردني ومافي بهالوطن وطن ثاني

الرابعة الأردن أولاً، تراب الوطن عزتي وغالي الأثماني

الخامسة الأردن أولاً، ومن تراب الوطن يبدأ تحقيق الأماني

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بكل دول العالم وعلى مر التاريخ .. حب الوطن هو اسمى انواع الحب ..وكثيراً ما نسمع ان احدى الدول كرمت مواطن تباها بحب وطنه .. بطريقته الخاصه .....
...
وحب الوطن يا سادتي لا يطغى عليه حب لانه الحب الازلي الذي لا يفنى ...
نحن الاردنيون والحمد لله وهبنا الله بوطن لا يختلف اثنان انه من اجمل بلاد الدنياااا وأطهرها
وقد زع ابائنا وامهاتنا حب الوطن في داخلنا قبل اي شيء .....
ولاكن .......
عندما كبرنا اكتشفنا ان الاردني اذا احب وطنه اصبح عنصري .. واذا اخلص لوطنه اصبح عنصري .... واذا مدح وطنه اصبح عنصري ... واذا غنى لوطنه اصبح عنصر
لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟
يشكر غيرنا على حب وطنه بينما نحن نذم ....
لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟
تقال كلمه (عنصري) للاردني الذي يحب وطنه ....
لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟
لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟
لماذا ؟؟؟؟
اذا كان حبي للاردن عنصريه فأنا عنصري وافتخر اني عنصري ... وطوبااا لنا بوطنناا
حماااااك الله يا وطني

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ايها النشامى 
اذا كان حب الأردن جريمه يعاقب عليها القانون 
فاأنا استحق الأعداآآآآآآآآآآآآآآم

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ســـألوني شو حـــاب تحكــــي للاردن ؟؟؟
جـــاوبتهم :

لو دق الموت بابي  وشاء ربي ان يطوي شبابي  سأموت وتحيا بلادي


*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

سمآ برب العرش ممطر السحاب
لن اتخلا عن مليكي حتى أدفن تحت التراب
وسأرفع رايه الأردن عاليآ ولن اهاب
وسأحمي عرين الهواشم من الخراب

...إنني لأقسم بالإلــــــه قسماً تخر له الجبـــاه
أنني ساخلص للمليك و للبلاد مدى الحيـــــاه

اردنـــ♥ـــــي الانتمــــ♥ــــاء
ولسيــ♥ـــدي ابا الحسيـ♥ـــن كــل الـ♥ـــولاء

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

وطـــنـي الــشمــس بتــفخــفر انـــها بـــتكــتب اســمهــا فــوق تــرابــك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

يــا بــلادي دونــك دونـــك رجــال تــضحــي لــعيــونــك
ولــن قــرب مــنكي الــبايــق مــا حــدا يـمس أردنــك

حــنا هــبــابيـن الــريــح انخــيــنا وحــنا عــونــك
اردنيــا يــوم نــطيــع فــيـنا مـا تخــيب ضــنونــك

ويــا بــلاد الــصــقر ابــو حســين بــاسـمه عــطـر دحــنونـك
هــو الــســاكــن جــوا الــعيــن والاردنين رجال يــفدونــك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات



----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مهما كتبنا .. ومهما همسنا ومهما فعلنا ...!!

لن نعطيك حقك يا وطننا العزيز...!

!وطن الشموخ .. وطن الحرية ... وطن التميز .. وطن الانتماء ...!!

...احبك ... بكل ماتحملة المعاني ...!!

...اهواك .... بعدد من تنفس هواك...!ا

فديك بدمي وروحي وجسدي ... وبكل ما املك ..!!

ربي احفظ لي وطني ...!!

----------


## دموع الغصون

لبهاء عرش الهواشم اشرقت >>>>>>>>> شمس الهدى وزالت الحجب
لهيبة الأيك يا ابن النبي سطعت >>>>>>>>> كواكب اضاءت دروب العرب
يـــا سيدي انتم سيوف امتنا >>>>>>>>> ورماحها السن وصنامها نسبو

----------


## دموع الغصون

..

..

في كل صباح ومساء يتجدد الولاء

وفي كل صباح ومساء يتجدد الانتماء 

لوطني ولقائدي

هو وطني 

شعاره تاج عز وفخار يعلو جبيني 

ويسكن قلبي 

هو وطني 

ولا شي يثنيني عن حبه وعن ارتباطي به 

هو وطني الذي انغمست شراييني في قيعانه 

وواختلطت دمائي بخيراته 

حتى باتت روحي مرتبطة بجذور ٍ صلبة 

لا ينزعها .. حتى الموت !

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

عبدالله يا عونك ... حنا فدا عيونك 
حبك سطى بالقلب ... ناسك يحبونك 

امر علينا و سم ... اللي تقوله تم
تبقى لنا و تسلم ... و ربنا يصونك 

لك سيدي موقف ... بين الملا يشرف 
و الريح لو تعصف ... ما تغمض عيونك 

و رجالك الاحرار ... يحمون والله الدار
و لو صار مهما صار ... ما خيبوا ظنونك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

يا اردنا نحبك موووت ..

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اردني اقول وافتخر واعلي الصوت ،،،
اصيل ونشمي وما اعرف طعم للموت ،،،
صقور بالسماء حوامين ،،،
نحرس ترابك يا اردن هيك حلفنا اليمين ،،،
اردنيين ونعشق ارضك يا وطن ،،،
... ... ... اصلنا مكتوب ومحفور على حيطان الزمن ،،،
اردنين والدنيا تشهد ،،
ولو نموت لا ما نخون اليمين

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

هاي الارض اردنيه ما تنداس♥
هذا الشعب فخر وعزه وكرامه رافعين الراس 
انا اردني انا اردني غير الناس !!
سيدي عبدالله هاشمي وسيفه فوق للحق وعلى ارقاب الخون والانجاس 
عبدالله يا عقالي على الراس والله من عيونك تنباس 
من اصلك ترفع الراس من شوفتك يحلا كل الكون وحنا لعيون الوطن وعيونك حراس

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات



----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

قالوا: تعشقه؟... قلت: اموت فيه...
قالو:ترهبه؟...قلت:يخسى شارب الي يعاديه.
قالوا: والاردني؟.....قلت :الله محييه..
قالوا:وعبدالله؟....قلت: ملكنا وقايدنا وسيدنا والتاج الي على الراس الي ابد ما نحنيه...
قالوا: والعدو؟...قلت:ندوس على رقبته والاردني ابد ما يخلييه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

كلــي انــا أردنـــي : بهيبتــتي ( سلطـي) ,,, وبضحكتـــي ( كركــي ) ,,, وبهمستـــي ( عجلونــي ) ,,, وبجمــالـــي (عمانــي ) ,,, وبشمــوخــي " ( أإربــداوي ) ,,, وبغمزتــــي (مــادبـــاوي ) ,,, وبمشــيتـــي ( طفيلـــي ) ,,, ورقــة البــحـر فيــنــي ( عقبــاوي ) ,,, وســواد عيونـــي ( مفرقــاوي ) ) ,,, وابــن شيـوخ تـراني ( جرشـي ) وبحشمــتــي ( معــانـــي ) ,,, وبعزتـي ( زرقــاوي ) ,,, يعنـــي أردنـــ ♥ ـــي أبــن أردنـــي بعشــــق تــراب الاردن

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات



----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ايا اردن يا وطني
يا حبي واشجاني
يا قلب احاكيه
من اعماق وجداني
اناجية اكلمه
اغنية باحلى الحاني
ايا اردن
في شوق لك دائم
شوق كحال ضمئاني
كحال غائب مجبر
عن ام من ازماني
كحال تائه ضائع
يعيش الحلم احزاني
ايا اردن
حماك الله من عابث
ومن اشرار حقداني
حماك الله كي تبقى
لكل الكون عنواني
حماك الله ياوطني
وحمى عبدالله الثاني

----------


## تحية عسكريه

معه وبه إنا ماضونْ.

فلتشهد يا شجر الزيتونْ..

قد أحببناه وبايعناه

وزرعنا الراية في يمناه

وحلفنا بتراب الاردن

بأن يبقى فالكل فداه

لعيونك كل اغانينا

يا وطنا مزروعا فينا

برموش الاعين سيجناك

واودعناك امانينا

ومعا اقسمنا ان نبقى

يا وطني ابدا احبابا

ماء وسماء وترابا

ودما وزنودا وحرابا

فلتشهد يا شجر الزيتون

انا معه وبه ماضون

----------


## بيلسان

:SnipeR (90):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*تغــنت الشــعوب فــي مـــوت حـــكامها .. ونحـن ما زلنــا نبكيك يـا حســـين*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

في الارض الاردن ...

وفي الاردن شوارع ...

وفي الشوارع شعب ...

وفي الشعب نشامى ...

وفي النشامى قلوب ...

وفي القلوب ملك ...
.
.
.

هكذا تحيى الاردن

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

دمــي احمـر و قلـــبي ابيــــــض و غضــــبي ســــواد و ارضـــــي خضـــراء و مليــــــكــي دائـــما نجـــم عالي في السمــــاء

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تم اكتشاف معدن جديد مكون من أكثر من حوالي ستة مليون عنصر لم يعرف مثله من قبل .. يستحيل أن يخدشه شئ !!

اســم العــنــصـر : الشعب الاردني الاصيل !!
مناطق اكتشافه : التراب الاردني !!
الخواص اللـونيـة : ملون بجميع الطوائف والأديان !!
...الخواص الحرارية : يزداد صلابة مع ارتفاع حرارة الأجواء !!
ســعــر الــغـــرام : لا يقدر بثمن !!
نــصــف عــمـــره : الى الابد !!

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اردنيين احنا من الساس حتى الراس
.
.
.
. 
... أحنا لو قال الوطن وين النشاما لبينا
اردنيين احنا لو قال الوطن وين الرجال ردينا
ولو قال الوطن شدو السواعد للأرض شدينا
الاردن وطنا لو قال هدوا ع البركان والنار هدينا
والله والله لو قال الوطن شيلوني بأرواحكم ضحينا
عيوني فدوى للوطن
وابو حسين ملكنا الغالي عنه ما تخلينا
والله والله بنحبك يا هالوطن وموتنا على غير ترابك ما تمنينا

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

سِيديّ يآ صَقر . . بآلمرقآبّ "جِنآحه نفض"
مِن آجلِ رِفعَت بَلدنآ . . قآآم "و نهض"
دَمكّ آلي نٌوعٌه آردٌني . . طول "آلمَدى"
و عِشقهآآ بِقّلبَكـ "نَبض

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

كــم أنـت كبيــرَه يـــا عــمّــان .........





تــحتــضنـــي النـشمــي والجبــاان فـي نـفـس الآااان والأواااان ... ♥ 

ولكــن نـحن النـشامــى سنبقــى الشـعـب الولهـان فـي حبـنـا للقيـااده الهاشميـه

وتبــاً لكـل نــذل جبـان يُـنـكر خيــرَ الأردن عليــه فــي كــل مـكــان .... ♥
.
.

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*آن كآنت آعلآمنآ قريبة !!

فقلوبنآ آقرب . .

"نحن آلآردنيون نجمع لآ نفرق نبني لآ نهدم"

آلحسين بن طلآل*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*"حَرآيق بقلب آلعدوو"

. . آلله آلوطن آلملك . .


*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*الـاردن

**وَلِعشْق وَطَنِنآ حكآيـة .. تفُوقُ حِكَآيآتـ العشْق فِي العَآلَم
**
♥
... ... >> لآ تَسْألو لمآذآ ..

**فقَط >> لأنَه الـــأردن*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*لســـت آكــــره آحدآ..! لـكنـــي آقـطـــع يــد كـل مـن يحــآول آن يتجــآوز آلحـدود الثـلآثـه :_آللـــــه - آلوطـــــن - آلمــــلك
لســت عنـــصريآ....لكني إْحـــب كـل مـن قـآل آنـآ آردنـــي !
! لســـت همـــجيآ....لـكـن غيرتـــي على الاردن تـجـبـرنـي بآن لآ آرحــم آحــد**
*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*بتعرفوا مين أنا

.
.
.
 . 
.
.
.
.
.أنا نشمي ابن نشمي

وما غير شماغي يكون وشمي

وبأرض العز أدق وأمشي

وأبيات الشعر ماتكفي لوصفي

روحي فدا لأبو حسين وفدا لكل نشمي*







*
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات



----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*هــذا أردنـــا الــــغـــالــي الـــي مــا يــنظـــام

هـــذا عــبـدالله الــثـانـي عــالـي الــمــقــام
.
.

*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*الأردن الغالي 

بلاد الخير والحب والسلام 

بلاد الكرم والجود والشهامة 

بلاد العزوالشموخ والابااااااااااااااء

بلاد الفروسية والبطولات 

بلاد ابو الحسين المفدى

نعم هذا هو شعبك يا سيدي 

أردنيو الانتماء هاشميو الولاء 

من هذا الصرح الغالي والشامخ 

من هنا ومن منبر الثقافة والعلم والكبريااااااااااء

دعونا نقدم احلى صباح لك يا أردن 

كل يوم ندخل ونقول صباحك ورد يا اردنِ الغالي 

لنعبر عن حبنا له إما بصورة او بكلمة او حتى بمرورِ

يداً واحدة شعباً واحد وعيون واحدة نتطلع الى 

أردن الحب اردن الخير أردن أبو الحسين 

مهما كتبت سأبقى مقصر بحق الاردن الحبيب 

وملكنا الحبيب الذي تفداه العيون ساهراً على امننا 

وراحتنا يعمل جاهداً للنهوض بالاردن الغالي 

ولا ننسى حبيب الملايين المغفور له باذن الله 

الحسين بن طلال الذي نهض بالاردن وقدم لها الكثير 

ولنقرأ الفاتحة على روحه الطاهرة معاً 

الى الامهات والاجداد والابااااااااء والاخوة 

الى الجنود البواسل الى من سهر ومازال ساهرا على راحة وطننا الغالي

الى من تعب وما زال يتعب الف سلام لكم يا نشامى الاردن الغالي

باقات عشقِ وورد ازفها من روحي التي بينكم

ومن بيتي الذي من خلاله أخدم وطني الحبيب

أرجو من الجميع التفاعل معي وكل يوم نقدم 

كلمة ولاء عز وفخر للأردن الحبيب ولملكنا المحبوب 

سلام منا و الفين تحيه يا جيش تهيأ لأبو حسين وحيا 
أنا أردني .... إذن أنا منتمي
**القناص بيك 



الأردن أولاً 
هو ليس مجرد شعار أو مجرد كلام ننطق به
وإنما هو مبدأ راسخ في ضميرنا , ولا بد من التعبير عنه بالعمل و الســلوك و الإنتماء الحقيقي لوطننا الغالي
**
**
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ولـدنا وقلـوبنا تشتعل بـعشق "الأردن"..
كـل يوم مضـى من عـمرنا.. لم يخـلو من حب "الأردن"..
عـشنا و سـنعيش.. لـيبقى وطـنـنآ شامخـاً..
ولـو دق الموت بابي و شاء ربي أن يطوي شبابي مرحبـاً بالمـوت لأجـلك يا بــــــــلادي*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*لآ تـ ح ـآول ولآ تـ ح ـتـآر لآ بـدنـآ ثـورهـ ولآ ثـوآر

أبـو ح ـسيـن مـلـكـ آلـدآر وشـ ع ـبـهـ فـدآهـ شـو مـآ صـآر

**أردنـآ وطـن الآحرآر أح ـنـآ رجـآلـكـ {{ ع ـبـد الله }} كـلـنـآ هـمـهـ وع ـزم وأصـرآر**

**رح نـ ح ـمـي الآردن لـو بـآلـنـآر مـآ بـنـقـبـل ذل ولآ ع ـآر وبـسـيـفـكـ نـقـطـع رآس الـ غ ـدآر

يـ ع ـيـش جـلآلـة الـمـلـكـ الـمـ ع ـظـــم*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*يــا قــايــدنـــا عــونـك . . . . . .

ومــا نخيـّـب ظنــونـك . . . . ابششر وانخــنــانــا . . 

*

----------


## مادلين

أردنيو الانتماء هاشميو الولاء اردن.jpg

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*

دقينا ع قلوبنا ....... ياسيدي وشمك ....... وشم الوطن سيدي مسك وريحاني ........ السساس واااالباااس واااالهمه ...... عااااداتك ااالطيبه ياعاااااالي االشااني .... وااالكل مننا يرخص للوطن دمه .......... ويهون لأجل الوطن دمي وشريااااني..... يامحلا شوفتك واالناااس ملتمه يابيرق اااالعز ............ ياعبد الله ااااالثااااني*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*من جنوبك,, من شمالك,,
يا وطن والله النشامى رجالك*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*من عاش للوطن .. ما مات.!!
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*مهما كتبنا .. ومهما همسنا ومهما فعلنا ...!!

لن نعطيك حقك يا وطننا العزيز...!

!وطن الشموخ .. وطن الحرية ... وطن التميز .. وطن الانتماء ...!!
... ... 
...احبك ... بكل ماتحملة المعاني ...!!

...اهواك .... بعدد من تنفس هواك...!ا

فديك بدمي وروحي وجسدي ... وبكل ما املك ..!!

ربي احفظ لي وطني ...!!*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*أنا من ( الأردن )
بتعرف ايش يعني من ( الأردن )
.
.
يعنــي
لو نموت جوع !
بس ما نذوق الإهانــه ,,
يمكن ما وَرثنا ملآيين !!
لكـن ورثنا “ عـز ! ونخــوه , وشهــامه*




*
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*

66 عام نحتفل بذكرى استقلال وطننا من الإستعمار . . .
66 عام قدمنا التضحيات في سبيل و طننا و أكثر . . .
66 عام من العمل و العطاء لوطننا العزيز . . .
66 عام جائت اجيال بعد اجيال تفدي الوطن بكل ما تملكـ . . .
66 عام و الأردن مزدهر بشيبانه و شبابه . . .
66 عام من الوفاء و الإنتماء لوطننا و بُناتُه . . .
66 عام و الأردن هو السباق لحل المشاكل العربية . . .
66 عام و الأردن هو الوحيد الذي احتضن شتى الطوائف و الأقطار . . .
66 عام كنا و ما زلنا و سنبقى نحتفل بإستقلالنا . . .
. . . 
سيدي و قائدي عبدالله الثاني حامل ثورة الأجداد و حامي عرين الأردن و عامود استقرار الأوطان العربية . . . كلنا نفتخر بكـ و بعطائكـ و عطاء اجدادكـ لنا . . .
. . . 
سيدي القائد اننا لنقسم بالاله. قسما تخر له الجباه. اننا سنخلص لكـ وللبلاد مدى الحياه. 
سنبقى على عهدنا لوطننا بأن يبقى "اردنياً ,عربياً ,هاشمياً" . . .
وسنبقى على عهد ابائنا و أجدادنا لكم ايها الهاشميين "الله ,الوطن ,الملكـ" . .*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*وطني انت الخيرفي كل عام ..*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*هـذه الأردن ما احلاها الله العالي سواهآ 
يـسعـد اللــه هـواها ويـسـعـــد الله الأردنـيــة*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*وطنا ً لا نحميه ... لا نستحق العيش فيه

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

أبطآل آلعَرب  

من اقوال ،،
الشهيد البطل صدام حسين رحمه الله
"لو كان الشعب العراقي يحب العراق كحب الاردنيه للاردن لما سقطت بغداد"

----------


## دموع الغصون

اللهم اننا في أرضك أرض الحشد والرباط 

اللهم هيئ لولاة أمرنا سبيل الرشاد في السير بنا نحو بر الأمان 

اللهم اجعل وطننا واحة أمن واستقرار يا ذا الجلال والإكرام

يا مغيث أغثنا برحمتك وطهر قلوبنا من الحقد يا الله

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

دآم آبو حسسْين بْخير .. " آلآردنْ بألفْ خَير " ♥

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*

من اقوال الشهيد وصفي التل
"الي ما يقبل البلد بضيقها البلد ما تقبله بعزها "

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ســتبكون كـــالنساء عــلى وطـــن لـــم تـــحافظوا عــليه كـــالرجال‬*

----------


## الشاعر باسل معابرة

اموت فيك ابا الحسين ملك انسان صاحب اخلاق

----------

